# Can not reset a Fortigate 80c to its default factory



## yaron (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all, 
I have a dysfunctional Fortigate unit 80c (after a failure of firmware upgrade) and now I would like to reset its setting to the default. 
the problem is that the device is not functional at all so I need to do it from the console, but when I connect the device to my PC's console port and turn it on it asks me this question: 

0 -- Without ExpressCard 
1 -- With ExpressCard 
ExpressCard Status Choice: 

I have no card in my unit but when I try to press '0' or even '1', the console wouldn't get my choice (it looks like it doesn't recognize my keyboard at all). 

I'm using a windows XP hyperterminal with the default settings (i pressed on the 'restore default' button of the hyperterminal). 

where did I go wrong? 
does anyone know what to do please. 

thank you


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Nov 12, 2008)

Fried. Upgrade.


----------

